# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Food

## KKM

I have 4 frog species.  I have african dwarf frogs eating live guppy/livebearer fry and frozen brineshrimp, pacific chorus frogs eating small crickets and soldierfly grubs, firebellied toads eating crickets and mealworms, and woodhouse toads eating mainly waxworm moths and slugs.  What other foods should I give them?  They are eating things that were reccomended to me, what do you guys think?  Any other good foods to give them?

----------

